# Tempo syncing kontakt standalone



## gsilbers (Sep 23, 2009)

i cant?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 23, 2009)

You could try going to Logic's Settings>Synchronization>MIDI
then click on the check box for 'Transmit MIDI Clock'
click on the pulldown box and and pick something that says (presumably) something like MoL

But myself, I would probably just open an instance of Kontakt within Logic and open up the LASS instrument(s) you want and use them there. It'll probably work better.

HTH

.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 24, 2009)

Thx but I only need to know the kontakt side of things.
I have kontakt in bidule syncing up nicely in my slave computer but lass is acting up when k3.5 is in plugin mode so now i am 
changing to standalone but can't figure out how k3.5
can accept tempo changes. I tried midi prefs to change 
k3.5. Internal to accept different ports bout nothing


----------



## Thonex (Sep 24, 2009)

gsilbers @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Thx but I only need to know the kontakt side of things.
> I have kontakt in bidule syncing up nicely in my slave computer but lass is acting up when k3.5 is in plugin mode so now i am
> changing to standalone but can't figure out how k3.5
> can accept tempo changes. I tried midi prefs to change
> k3.5. Internal to accept different ports bout nothing



Hi gslibers,

Kontakt in it's current state is unable to synch to midi clock. I have been asking for this feature forever. It wil hoever lock to Bidule's tempo when used as a plugin inside of Bidule... just as with Logic etc. 

What do you mean by "_but lass is acting up when k3.5 is in plugin mode [inside Bidule]_"?

Thanks,

AK


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh shiaat!!! Who better to talk to about this than u 

well, 

If I load k3.5 as a plugin on. Bidule or vep , and I load lass it gives me clicks and pops but it doesn't happen with sonic implants for example.
It's doesn't happen if lass is in k3.5 standalone. 
So the clicks and pops only happens with lass when in kontakt Plugin even if it's one or 2 patches playing .

I decided to unload lass from my main daw which is a new mac pro with 16gb of ram and also loading symphobia and trus strike. I had a similar problem of playing more than 4-5 patches oof lass at the same time and giving me pops and clicks.
All ofthis on bidule standalone / adat loopback. And lass on it's own internal drive.

Now I opted to load lass on my G5 on biduandorra vep but gave me those click and pops even with one patch but loading many patches of any other library didn't give problems at 
all. But I like lass and tried it out in standalone mode and it worked great, but now 
the issue is he tempo on the art patches.
So maybe I can try loading the short articulations on bidule or vep and legatos in standalone mode.


----------

